# Panama City/Destin question



## lampern (Jul 4, 2017)

How far offshore does one normally need to go to encounter red snapper?

Thanks


----------



## mlbowfin (Jul 5, 2017)

1 mile from the pass in Destin and your 100ft deep, Panama City has a very deep relief  as well so you can catch snapper really close to shore. Finding a good live bottom or wreck to fish is the hard part..


----------



## jeremyledford (Jul 5, 2017)

mlbowfin said:


> 1 mile from the pass in Destin and your 100ft deep, Panama City has a very deep relief  as well so you can catch snapper really close to shore. Finding a good live bottom or wreck to fish is the hard part..



At what heading? Haven't seen 100ft within 10 miles


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 5, 2017)

The party boat I was on a few years ago went southwest from Destin to several points almost due south of Pensacola.  There quite a few red snappers that had to be released due to the seasons.

I wish I remembered the exact distances south of Pensacola but is was at least 5-10 miles.  This was in November of the year.


----------



## lampern (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you

Only reason I ask is that last year at least there was an extended season for red snapper from 9 miles and in.

9 miles seems awfully close to find red snapper?


----------



## ShoalBandit (Jul 5, 2017)

They catch red snapper from kayaks all the time down there. Some of those guys are fishing less than a mile from the beach but 2-3 miles is probably the average distance.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jul 5, 2017)

There's a lot of snapper and grouper in Pensacola bay. Lots and lots of snapper in water deeper than 60 ft. It's getting late in the season though and near shore has to be getting tough. Not hard at all to catch snapper within 10 miles in Pensacola, PC, or destin.


----------



## lampern (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks much

I know mangrove/black snapper are near shore but nice to find reds are too.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jul 6, 2017)

When ya headed down?


----------



## lampern (Jul 6, 2017)

Probably some time in October.


----------



## Redbeard01 (Jul 12, 2017)

Straight out from Phillips Inlet there is live bottom within sight of the  beach.  It is easily accessible  from the beach with a  kayak, but a pretty good run from the  pass in a motor boat.  Check in  with Half Hitch Tackle  in PC or Destin.  You can pick up charts and advice that will put you on  snapper very close to  shore.  If you are going down  in  October, you might want to spend some  time working the  area just past the  second  sand  bar off the beach with live bait or trolling frozen cigar minnows for kings. The kings make a strong run in October and  there are some real smokers just off the beach.  You can expect to limit out very quickly, then go for the red snappers!

Redbeard


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jul 13, 2017)

*haven't*

"Haven't seen 100ft within 10 miles"

I could still see the bank and lights in the sky line, and we are told it was 100 ft deep. The reality is I was not where I could see the depth finder.

Two weeks before the July 4th we fished out of PC and there was a ship anchored offshore. We fished within sight of that ship all evening and after dark.

We were not far out, really. We could not have been more than 10 to 12 miles out.

s&r


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 17, 2017)

Redbeard01 said:


> Straight out from Phillips Inlet there is live bottom within sight of the  beach.  It is easily accessible  from the beach with a  kayak, but a pretty good run from the  pass in a motor boat.  Check in  with Half Hitch Tackle  in PC or Destin.  You can pick up charts and advice that will put you on  snapper very close to  shore.  If you are going down  in  October, you might want to spend some  time working the  area just past the  second  sand  bar off the beach with live bait or trolling frozen cigar minnows for kings. The kings make a strong run in October and  there are some real smokers just off the beach.  You can expect to limit out very quickly, then go for the red snappers!
> 
> Redbeard



Lots of snapper, grouper and kings caught by kayakers in that area.....every year a number of sailfish are caught from kayaks there too. I have a place at Pinnacle Port and have fished that area since the late 70s.....


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 17, 2017)

I have caught legal red snapper within the Bay system. There are some surprisingly deep holes in those bays with snapper, grouper and the occasional jewfish from time to time.


----------



## lampern (Jul 18, 2017)

By bay are you including Saint Andrew Bay?

Interesting red snapper would be inshore there.


Thanks


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 23, 2017)

In PC through the pass at St Andrews you can follow the buoy line out south about 3 miles to the Whistle Buoy. The depth at the 3 mile mark is about 62 feet if I remember correctly.

They do catch Red Snapper at lot closer in out of Kayak. I caught one in about 30 feet of water over some rocks. It was only about 5 or 6 pounds.


----------

